# convert epson to dtg printer



## bondiam2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, i have been looking for plans on how to convert a stylus 1400 epson into a home made dtg machine. I understand its going to be hard. i just wondering if anyone had plans or a sort of guide to get me started?.

thanks andy


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Converting the 1400 is a wasteful endeavor. Buy an r2000 and convert it.


----------



## bondiam2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply is their not a cheaper option of any other large format printers?


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Not really. The 1800, 1900, 2000, and 2880 are all priced along the same lines. But they are your best option. $600 bucks is relatively cheap considering what it costs for a manufactured machine.


----------



## bondiam2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok cool do you know of Any plans or diagrams to doing this conversion on Epson r2000? I was only going to use thee 1400 as I have four doing nothing.


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Converting the machine to DTG is not the hard part. This is why most manufacturers use Epson's to drive their machines. The hard part is feeding the platen.

What works for one will work for another.


----------



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess this could be a start: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t32499.html


----------

